# VCore settings



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have my E8400 @ 4GHz and want to try and get my temps dowm although they are not that high anyway, I have my vcore set to 1.218 in the bios and cpu-z at the moment is reading 1.18v could I go lower to resduce the temp or wil;l it be pointless?


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

From my own experience the E8400 doesn't like much voltage. I have not tried under volting mine, but doesn't seem like a good idea. What cooling solution are you using? Cpu cooler, case, fans? 4Ghz is a pretty steep oc on air. You can always try lowering the vcore and running stability tests if you like.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

HD_Monkey said:


> From my own experience the E8400 doesn't like much voltage. I have not tried under volting mine, but doesn't seem like a good idea. What cooling solution are you using? Cpu cooler, case, fans? 4Ghz is a pretty steep oc on air. You can always try lowering the vcore and running stability tests if you like.


I'm running asus rampage formula, 2x2GB Geil black dragon @ 1040 (should be 1066) Tuniq tower 120 and antec 1200. My temps have never got above 56 degress on full load I ran prime for 7 hours and memtest for 2 and OCCT for 1

I have knocked the GHz down to 3.91 at the moment because of the summer weather because ambient temps are high


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, I saw your system specs. under your name. 56C on full load is great! I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

HD_Monkey said:


> Yeah, I saw your system specs. under your name. 56C on full load is great! I wouldn't change a thing.


I have one of those cpus that will overclock a lot, I had it at 4.2 at one stage and my temps never went above 60 but 60 is a little too high for me.


----------

